# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  ♦♦ آغاز پروسه رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌های ایران ♦♦

## Parniya

*اعلام نتایج رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌ها در سال92/اعلام وضعیت کلیه دانشگاه‌های دولتی و آزاد*  


                         » سرویس:                         دانشگاه و حوزه - آموزشي                     


  سرپرست مرکز نظارت و ارزیابی آموزش عالی از آغاز فرآیند رتبه‌بندی  دانشگاههای کشور خبر داد و گفت: در این راستا دانشگاه‌ها علاوه براینکه به  صورت کلی رتبه‌بندی می‌شوند، براساس زیرنظام های آموزش عالی یعنی مراکز  دانشگاه‌های آزاد،پیام‌نور‌ و غیرانتفاعی و گروههای آموزشی یعنی فنی و  مهندسی،‌علوم انسانی و غیره نیز رتبه‌بندی خواهند شد. 


 *دکتر رضا عامری در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار «دانشگاهی» خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران (ایسنا)،*  با بیان اینکه در سال 86، 10 دانشگاه برتر طی یک رتبه‌بندی انتخاب شدند،  تصریح کرد: همچنین در حال حاضر دو بحث رتبه‌بندی موسسات غیرانتفاعی و  همچنین رتبه‌بندی کل دانشگاه‌های کشور مطرح است که در بحث رتبه‌بندی موسسات  غیر انتفاعی، مراکزی که اطلاعات خود را به ما ارائه کرده‌اند،  رتبه‌بندی‌شان صورت گرفته است و مابقی اطلاعات نیز به محض آنکه ارائه شود،  مورد بررسی قرار می‌گیرد. 


 وی در خصوص رتبه‌بندی کل دانشگاه‌های کشور نیز گفت: بحث رتبه‌بندی  دانشگاه‌ها به تازگی آغاز شده است و طی نامه‌ای به دانشگاه‌ها اعلام  کرده‌ایم که یک نماینده تام‌الاختیار به ما معرفی کنند تا از طریق وب‌سایت  اطلاعات مورد نظر را جهت رتبه‌بندی دریافت کنیم. 

 سرپرست مرکز نظارت و ارزیابی آموزش عالی افزود: در بحث رتبه‌بندی  دانشگاه‌های کشور ابتدا یک رتبه‌بندی کلی صورت خواهد گرفت و پس از آن  رتبه‌بندی بر اساس زیرنظام‌های آموزش عالی انجام می‌شود. بر این اساس به  عنوان نمونه بررسی می‌شود که وضعیت مراکز و واحدهای وابسته به دانشگاه  آزاد، پیام‌نور و موسسات غیردولتی و غیر انتفاعی به چه صورت است. 

 وی ادامه داد: همچنین در رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌های کشور، یک رتبه‌بندی نیز بر  اساس گروه‌های آموزش عالی همچون فنی مهندسی، کشاورزی و علوم انسانی و ...  خواهیم داشت که طی آن به عنوان نمونه دانشگاه‌های فنی، دانشگاه‌های علوم  انسانی و ... به صورت جداگانه رتبه‌بندی می‌شوند. 

 به گفته عامری، پیش‌بینی می‌شود نتایج رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌های کشور در نیمه اول سال 92 اعلام شود. 

 سرپرست مرکز نظارت و ارزیابی آموزش عالی تصریح کرد: رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌های  کشور با رتبه‌بندی که مرکز اسناد جهان اسلام انجام می‌دهد، متفاوت است و با  توجه به اینکه تعداد شاخص‌های آن بیشتر است، پیش‌بینی می‌شود نیازمند زمان  بیشتری نیز باشد.

----------

